

Ask HN: Anybody Using Mono for Web Apps? - euroclydon

Is anyone using mod_mono to write web applications? If so, are you using a particular MVC framework with it?
======
euroclydon
I'm even more curious now, since this post
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=447166>] doesn't even mention mono.

------
izak30
What's the particular benefit to writing .NET for a non-windows environment?
(other than say, wasabi or something like that)

~~~
euroclydon
The only thing I can think of is language preference. I like C# a lot better
than Java, mainly because of familiarity, but I understand that Java has
introduced a lot of nice language features lately.

~~~
izak30
That's pretty fair, but why not just use a windows server, you can get them
cheap, and you can even get windows VPS at a pretty reasonable price.

That being said, fogbugz does use mono for any *nix installs (for some things)

